

Whole Foods: America’s Temple of Pseudoscience - ayushgta
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/02/23/whole-foods-america-s-temple-of-pseudoscience.html

======
himangshuj
have to give it to the marketing geniuses. Unfortunately I see them winning.
history is replete with examples. The industry that comes closest to my mind
is debeers.
[http://www.ewtn.com/library/business/antdebrs.htm](http://www.ewtn.com/library/business/antdebrs.htm)

